# why was my post deleted?



## graybeard (Oct 26, 2009)

Why was my post deleted? This question is directed to the mods. 
Waiting for reply.
graybeard


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2009)

What post?


----------



## graybeard (Oct 26, 2009)

My bad! Guess I overlooked it. Mods, this can be deleted.
beard


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 27, 2009)

greybeard...........from reyes family?


----------

